
Ask HN: Convenient European PaaS out there? - businessgeek
For a little bootstrapped project I am searching for a convenient PaaS services for ruby and &#x2F; or node.js applications. It should support classic web and worker processes. In addition a database service should be included. MySQL or PostgreSQL are fine.<p>Additional services like logging, easy SSL support, scheduler and others are a nice to have, but could also be solved different.<p>To meet the local law requirements (no personal data transfer outside europe), it needs to be a service only processing and saving data in Europe. Thats why heroku (non private spaces) is out unfortunately.<p>Any ideas?
======
unknownsavage
Check out [https://www.clever-cloud.com/](https://www.clever-cloud.com/)

It's pretty much like a heroku, but significantly higher performance.

The only thing I don't like about it, is the logging system sucks :(

~~~
businessgeek
thanks, will have a look on this one!

------
TechHawk
This looks promising: [https://flow.ch/appengine/](https://flow.ch/appengine/)

